

Browser Pivoting (FU2FA) - raffi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD-s-WFAbqE

======
raffi
A browser pivot is a way to inherit a user's identity by forcing their browser
to fulfill requests for an attacker. This attack gets cookies, session
cookies, HTTP authentication, and even SSL sessions authenticated with a
client SSL cert.

